# Le Champion Ti Team Fitting Advice 56 or 59



## glfguy8 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm about to purchase a Le Champion Team Ti frameset, but could use a little advice on fitting. I'm 6' 2" tall and my inseam is 35" 

I ran all my measurements through the Competitive Cyclist Fit Calculator and it recommends a seat tube length that's in the range of the 59, but the recommended top tube length fits more squarely in the range of the 56.

I know that top tube length is typically the most important factor in a good fit, but 56 just seems small. Any thoughts?


----------



## bobmcee (Aug 29, 2012)

I bought the Le Champion Ti back in Oct, I have about 1000 mi on it, and even had a fitting done a few months ago.

I bought the 56 cm, and I am 6' with a 32in inseam. I have all the spacers below the stem (stem all the way up) and changed the stem to a 100mm, flipped up.

Based on that, and that your are 6'2, I would think that the 59 is a better choice for you.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

FWIW, I'm 5'8" and debated the sizing too, mainly between the 51 and 53 (see my thread in this subforum) and am definitely happy with my decision to get the 53. It might be slighly on the big size but I like the fit.


----------



## glfguy8 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I think I'm leaning toward the 59. 

I know it's just paranoia, but this is my fist bike with a carbon steerer, and I'd like to keep the number of spacers below the stem to a minimum if possible.


----------



## Torelli4 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hope this doesn't mess you up. I'm 5'11" with a 35.25" inseam. The 56cm was a perfect fit for me. My upper body was a little shorter so I used a 90mm stem.


----------

